# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Time to build frames

## ebf

Okay, silly question time.  I'm weighing up doing wall frames myself for a new house, or getting in a pair of skilled carpenters (along with me) to do it. Like most things, it boils down to a cost/time situation.  So for a 150sqm house, single story and fairly simple, how long would it take on average to erect wall frames for a new house? Note that nothing is prefabbed and everything has to be constructed on site.

----------


## OBBob

You can get wall frames prefabricated in sections and delivered... that's another option.

----------


## jimfish

On a sq m rate we would charge around $3800 + gst for wall frames trusses and battens. Prob 4 to 5 days work  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

$627,000  :Shock:

----------


## OBBob

> $627,000

  Cripes... I thought you were joking.

----------


## phild01

> Cripes... I thought you were joking.

   :Confused: 
3800xx150x1.1

----------


## OBBob

> 3800xx150x1.1

  I know you are correct, the total was startling.

----------


## phild01

But that isn't me, it's what Jimfish said.  Maybe he forgot the decimal point, yeah that be it. Probably 5 workers!

----------


## Godzilla73

Took me 3 days to knock up and erect 50 l/m 2700 ht this included bracing and plumbing them up as I went. I'm pretty fussy and took my time making sure I was doing it right, I can't stand looking at noggins on the whiz even if they are covered up. My theory was why give the inspector something to pick on.  
I had my trusses installed by a mate along with 2 beams, they were done in under 7 hours.

----------


## ebf

> You can get wall frames prefabricated in sections and delivered... that's another option.

  Kit home company which for some unknown reason delivers them as sticks... which seems to be the opposite of what a kit home should be but anyway...

----------


## OBBob

> Kit home company which for some unknown reason delivers them as sticks... which seems to be the opposite of what a kit home should be but anyway...

  Ah, fair enough.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Kit home company which for some unknown reason delivers them as sticks... which seems to be the opposite of what a kit home should be but anyway...

  I guess if all the sticks are all the right length, that's a solid start  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

I'd give that a miss, bit of a rort supplying frames as sticks.

----------


## jimfish

> But that isn't me, it's what Jimfish said.  Maybe he forgot the decimal point, yeah that be it. Probably 5 workers!

  Total price based on the sq m rate we get paid although I wouldn't complain if I was paid your price

----------


## phild01

:Confused:

----------

